# breytenbach: Just another germasian, or more?



## Link0007

Hi,

While recently looking for a new watch, I noticed that I quite liked some of the more classic germasian watches (trias, newton&sons).

But knowing they are of pretty poor quality, I decided not to buy a trias. 

However, I recently stumbled on what appears to be another germasian brand: Breytenbach. I say 'Appears to be', because not much can be found about it. I'm not really sure if this is good or bad, because people talk a lot more about trias. :think:

Either way, can someone tell me if breytenbach is just as bad as the rest of them, or if their QC is a tad higher?


----------



## inlanding

Never heard of 'em. Can't find anything about the company, no website, nothing. Here is a list of German watch manufacturers.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3277

Glen


----------



## Link0007

that's the point: It's near spotless, but quite a lot of webstores sell it.
this website even says it's the official distributor of Breytenbach watches.. Why say that if it's a germasian brand? :S


----------



## Guest

Breytenbach is as much as germasian as Trias is, same movement, same cases, same hands, same pushers, same..........................


----------



## inlanding

Link0007 said:


> that's the point: It's near spotless, but quite a lot of webstores sell it.
> this website even says it's the official distributor of Breytenbach watches.. Why say that if it's a germasian brand? :S


My guess is they say what they say because it makes them seem more important to an unsuspecting consumer. Beginning Marketing 101.


----------



## John MS

Link0007 said:


> that's the point: It's near spotless, but quite a lot of webstores sell it.
> this website even says it's the official distributor of Breytenbach watches.. Why say that if it's a germasian brand? :S


Why do they say they are the official distributor?? Because they probably are and because it makes them feel good about themselves. Whether they are the official or unofficial distributor doen't change what the watch is...and isn't.


----------



## Guest

Link0007 said:


> that's the point: It's near spotless, but quite a lot of webstores sell it.
> this website even says it's the official distributor of Breytenbach watches.. Why say that if it's a germasian brand? :S


Well, being the official distributor of Breytenbach, a no name watch brand with chinese origin, does not mean anything to me.

All the look-a-likes:

Lindberg & Sons
Bovalier
Wagner since 1948 (some chronos with the ST 1901)
MZI
Graf von Monte Wehro
Yves Camani
Lukado
Spirit of Marine
Meisterzeit (not to be mixed up with Wempe Zeitmeister !)
Labor
Goldberg
Meisterkrone
Royal Swiss
Lindberg & Goldmann (they pretend to be mounted by Laco, haha)
Jacques Catani
Detomaso
Forestier
Medor
Ador
Anno1827
Gustyn Germany
Alado
Louis Dubath
Calvaneo
Chronos
Minoir
Pierce
Vandenbroek & Cie.
Charente
Louis Lobel
Enzo Bellini
Jerome & Cie.
Montale Paris
Linhart
Ivens & Söhne
Donati Firenze
Breitner
Corvette
Pascal Hilton


----------

